# TortenDiagramm



## Schossel (17. Nov 2005)

hi,

könnt ihr mir tipps geben, wie ich am besten in java ein tortendiagramm zeichnen lasse.


```
public class PieChart extends JDialog implements ModelListener{
	
	private Model m;
	int writeY;
	String[] parties;
	int[] votes;
	public PieChart(JFrame owner, Model m)
	{
		super(owner);
		this.m = m;
		Container pane = getContentPane();
		m.addModelListener(this);
		setSize(640, 480);
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{	
              g.drawOval(...?????);
	}
	
	public void fire() {
		repaint();
		
	}
}
```

wer nicht weiss, was ein tortendiagramm ist, kann hier nachgucken http://images.google.de/images?q=tortendiagramm&hl=de&btnG=Bilder-Suche


mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ihr mir sagen würdet, wie ich so ein "tortenstück" zeichnen lasse. ein anderer beispielcode würds auch tuen.

gruß
schossel


----------



## Oni (17. Nov 2005)

hy,

guck die mal g.drawArc() bzw g.fillArc() an. das wird dir helfen.


----------



## lin (17. Nov 2005)

ähm, geht es dir um das Tortendiagramm oder um die Übung? Sonst guck mal  http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/index.php an. 

Damit kannst du dann einfach ne PieChart zeichnen


----------

